# July Throwdown Voting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## bmudd14474 (Aug 9, 2013)

1)Smoked manicotti stuffed with ricotta and arugula topped with a pulled pork and smoked vegetable ragout and mozzarella. Served with a summer salad of arugula, basil, strawberries and balsamic vinaigrette, a toasted slice of beer sourdough bread, and local red wine. 
View media item 245988
2)Sweet kugel with homemade Caramel ice cream
View media item 245971
3)Sweet and sour chicken with stir fried veggies, shrimp and kelp noodles
View media item 245972
4)Summer Smokin’ Salad-  To beat the summer heat, get the cold smoke flowing.  This flavorful pasta salad consists of smoked bowtie noodles, tri-colored bell peppers and corn on the cob all smoked with a blend of peach and pecan for that subtle hint of citrus smoke flavor.  Mixed with a salad of heirloom tomatoes and Kirby cucumbers that are dressed with a herb infused vinaigrette then topped with a layer of fresh herbs,  smoked mahi mahi fish dip and smoked pepper jack cheese.   
View media item 245973
5)Beef shortribs smoked with mesquite and marinated/basted with homemade teriyaki sauce, grilled organic carrots, and stir fried noodles and broccoli.  Topped off with some sesame seeds and red pepper.
View media item 245974
6)Lobster Mac and Cheese  Pipette Pasta with White Cheddar and Parmesan Cheese, Lobster Meat, and Panko Crust cooked in an 8 inch cast iron skillet on a Weber 22.5 with Lump Charcoal and Mesquite Chunks.
View media item 245975
7)"BLAZIN BEEF AND BOWTIES"
 This is a cherry smoked angus rump, Sliced and served over a bed of sour cream "based" strogonoff bowtie noodles. Topped with au jus, sliced mushrooms and roasted garlic. Fire roasted habanero rings to add some zip.
 Served with a grilled and seasoned fresh sliced avocado and buttered bakery rolls. Extra roasted garlic anyone? YUM!
View media item 245976
8)Lobster Carbonara 

Three of the main ingredients were smoked with different woods to create a chorus of smoked flavor harmony

Using my humidified cold smoker, I was able to smoke the home made spaghetti with mesquite pellets.

The Lobster was apple smoked at 160F.

And the home-made bacon was maple smoked.

Home pasteurized eggs were used.  I feel eggs are important to the concept of Carbonara. 
View media item 245978
9)Cajun smoked striped rag noodles- cold smoked homemade striped rag noodles (fire roasted red pepper pasta dough and egg noodle dough) with home made andouillle sausage, shrimp, and chicken.  Served with fresh basil, shaved parmesan cheese, and chilled smoked asparagus.
View media item 245979
10)Oak Smoked Beef Short Rib Stroganoff: Beef Short Rib - Smoked and Braised with Red Wine Sautéed Mushroom Trio - Shiitake, Oyster and Baby  Home Made Egg NoodlesSmokey Stroganoff SauceBella
View media item 246012
11)Smoked eggplant parmesan with homemade meat sauce and linguini
View media item 245983
12)Smoked butternut squash raviolo with egg yolk in a sage brown butter sauce with bacon crumbles and an orange goat cheese foam
View media item 245984
13)Crab stuffed smoked shrimp with hand made pappardelle with roasted red pepper cream sauce, jumbo lump crab meat, black beans, flame roasted corn and tri-color pepper confetti.
View media item 245985
14)Smoked pulled pork in a bbq tomato sauce stuffed in a jumbo shell pasta
View media item 245986
15)Quattro Fuma Spiral Manicotti, Lasagna Fatty 
View media item 245987


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 9, 2013)

*****ATTENTION. Entry #6 doesn't have the code word in it. The person that entered it realized and sent another picture with the code word. It was the same plating and table setting but the second picture wasn't as good as the first. I opted to use the first as it shows it better. This entry should not be disqualified. *****


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 9, 2013)

also I apologize for the delay. I do not have internet currently at the new house we moved too so this greatly delayed posting the thread. 

Happy voting.


----------



## squatch (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm pretty new around here and this will be my first time participating...  

I would like to congratulate and thank each person who entered!             
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Best of luck to all of you, wish I could sample a taste of each entry (or at least be able to smell them...)


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 9, 2013)

Great job all!


----------



## dj mishima (Aug 9, 2013)

Great job everyone!

Sadly, I opted to sit this one out.  I just couldn't get inspiration to strike.  I almost made a last minute entry, but felt I would have just been phoning it in.  After seeing these dishes, I believe I made the right call.

Good luck to all who entered!


----------



## mrchuckierock (Aug 9, 2013)

Great job everyone! This was a great turnout. Best of luck to all the competitors!


----------



## seenred (Aug 9, 2013)

They all look incredible!  Kudos to every entrant!

Red


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 9, 2013)

OK this is just getting out of control. BBQ is supposed to be hanging out on the back porch with an old rusty grill drinking a beer and fighting the flare ups with a bottle of water and then....ooops I burnt the burgers because the dog got out the gate and I had to chase him down the street....but everybody ate their burnt burgers and knew they were the best they ever had! And now you are making it look like a 5 star restaurant!

I'm just messing with you, these pictures just go to show the Awesome Talent we have here at SMF!!!! It goes to show with the knowledge here to share we all can do anything! This is why SMF is the best forum on the interweb!
I think every entry here is a big winner, all of you have put together very incredible dishes!!!


Brian, when does the voting end? This is a photo finish and I think I'm going to have to call for an instant replay review before I can vote.....this could take awhile!!!

Congrats everyone!!! This is way over the top!!!


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 9, 2013)

Great job everyone....I am going to have to really think about these before I vote. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## big game cook (Aug 9, 2013)

awesome entries again. amazing the creativity from NOODLES.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Aug 10, 2013)

If there was a SMF restaurant, I'd relocate myself just to live close by...  Without tasting these all, this will be a hard one to imagine and make a final vote..


----------



## webowabo (Aug 10, 2013)

thoseguys26 said:


> If there was a SMF restaurant, I'd relocate myself just to live close by...  Without tasting these all, this will be a hard one to imagine and make a final vote..


My thoughts one both... exactly!

A SMF restaurant would be AWESOME! ... have rotating member chefs.... hehe... 

GREAT LOOKING DISHES. GOOD JOB CHEFS :)


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Aug 10, 2013)

Nicely done everyone!

I couldn't compete in this one but I sure am happy that others did!!!

Congratulations to the entrants.

Bill


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 10, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> OK this is just getting out of control. BBQ is supposed to be hanging out on the back porch with an old rusty grill drinking a beer and fighting the flare ups with a bottle of water and then....ooops I burnt the burgers because the dog got out the gate and I had to chase him down the street....but everybody ate their burnt burgers and knew they were the best they ever had! And now you are making it look like a 5 star restaurant!
> 
> I'm just messing with you, these pictures just go to show the Awesome Talent we have here at SMF!!!! It goes to show with the knowledge here to share we all can do anything! This is why SMF is the best forum on the interweb!
> I think every entry here is a big winner, all of you have put together very incredible dishes!!!
> ...



Dave I Ends On The 16th


----------



## thoseguys26 (Aug 10, 2013)

webowabo said:


> My thoughts one both... exactly!
> 
> A SMF restaurant would be AWESOME! ... have rotating member chefs.... hehe...
> 
> GREAT LOOKING DISHES. GOOD JOB CHEFS :)


Seriously, Jeff Get to work! :)


----------



## daveomak (Aug 11, 2013)

There are some very creative folks here......  Good job on the throwdown.......


----------



## themule69 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It all looks like
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









It all looks GREAT!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## spork (Aug 11, 2013)

I had thought about using Udon noodles in a dish, but as the newbie, I would have only had a few days to get going. After seeing these dishes: homemade noodles? Off the hook!


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 11, 2013)

Awesome... Every one of them. Tough ingredient but these folks really shined! B


----------



## smoke-inator (Aug 11, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice work all! This is getting harder because the bar keeps getting raised...JJ


----------



## boykjo (Aug 12, 2013)

This is a tough one...Great job everyone


----------



## so ms smoker (Aug 12, 2013)

I didn't know I was hungry till I looked at this thread! Cudos to all the entrants. I will have to eat well before I try to vote!

   Mike


----------



## dgilley (Aug 12, 2013)

An outstanding job by all.  I am having a real difficult time voting - they are all winners.


----------



## redneck69 (Aug 12, 2013)

good luck to everybody that entered....a lot of great entries!!


----------



## tonybel (Aug 12, 2013)

Great entries and was hard to decide.


----------



## irie (Aug 13, 2013)

wow the presentation on the lobster carbonara is unbelievable. Great job guys.


----------



## davidhef88 (Aug 13, 2013)

Great job everyone!!!  You all once again went above and beyond. I went to send my entry and realized I forgot the code word. I will make a thread this weekend when I get some time.


----------



## link (Aug 14, 2013)

Man I am glad I messed up and did not submit my entry. You all killed this one. Great job to all of you!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Aug 14, 2013)

Pretty tough to vote without tasting this challenge but I did. I have a feeling some of the entries that the pics weren't as inviting as the others would have tasted the best but it is what it is.


----------



## millerk0486 (Aug 15, 2013)

All looked good!


----------



## big game cook (Aug 17, 2013)

well im happy where i finished. congrats to the lobster chef. you blew it out of the park.


----------



## beekeeper joy (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm a bit confused, are you smoking the pasta?


----------



## big game cook (Aug 20, 2013)

its over. no most didnt smoke the pasta. it just has to have a smoked item in the dish.


----------

